# Nightfire Time!!!



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

I wanted to join in... Nightfire is 5 foot 2 inches tall, weighes 138 lbs. Loves to swim has blue silky skin with black strapes. Long purple hair blue eyes and her personality is nice,friendly,playful,and clumsy. I am bi and proud of it!!!

want to know more, just ask!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Halluuuu!!!!
> Still not sure about species...


 
Oops! water dragon/ feline.(picture in profile)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm very cool and cute ^^


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 9, 2008)

Cute - Indeed. Very nice.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

D: Awww Cute.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 9, 2008)

^.^ *purrs* Thanks! *blushes*

(fears: Abs, lightining, and yelling)


----------



## morningfire (Jul 15, 2008)

He he and i'm her sister too! her younger sister but not youngest!


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

morningfire said:


> He he and i'm her sister too! her younger sister but not youngest!


 
Oh no...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Clever and cute names Night/Morningfire. =3
I love it. =D


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Clever and cute names Night/Morningfire. =3
> I love it. =D


 
Ok!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Ok!



X3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 15, 2008)

Project_X said:


> X3


 
I meant thanks(I made up the names of the characters Night, Morning, and Day)


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw, cuuute. *huggles*
Pretty hair. xD


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Neko said:


> Aw, cuuute. *huggles*
> Pretty hair. xD


 
*filps hair and hugs* thanks!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh... I was wondering.
How would you feel about cuddling a giant Charmander.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Uh... I was wondering.
> How would you feel about cuddling a giant Charmander.


 
I wouldn't mind! I would enjoy it!


----------

